# can I use the tx-nr709 as an amp?



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I know this is not the way to do things but this it what I have at hand.
I need to learn and without a forum like this. "Thank God"
We would not be able to move forward.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I see you have the Marantz SR7005, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most certianly you can use the 709 as an amp, you can either use one of the multi channel inputs giving you up to 7 channels or just use one set of the analog inputs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The Marantz SR7005 is a 7 channel AVR, that is why I was asking what he is trying to accomplish. Yes it's doable, but why/to what end?


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

In my next question I ask if I can chain the deq and dcx to my 709. I am going to set up my first 7.2 and would like to use REW cause is does so much more than audessey.

thanks 

dave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure if thats really your best option. Audessey is much more than just an EQ and I suspect you would be better off just using the 709 with Ausessey.


----------



## kricket (May 7, 2012)

I would like to hear the difference between them, and learn REW.
You guy's offer a fantastic option I would not want to pass that up.

Thank's for your reply!

dave


----------

